# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Perú ya tiene su nueva "Marca País"

## Bruno Cillóniz

Como ya muchos sabrán, la marca país del Perú ha sido recientemente lanzada por al MINCETUR y ahora nos toca a TODOS trabajar para que dicho logotipo represente lo que los peruanos somos y hacemos en este hermoso país, independientemente de si les gusta o no el logotipo escogido. 
Desde mi punto de vista de publicista, creo que el logotipo tiene factores a favor y factores en contra.  *A favor:* Es un logotipo que es fácil de reconocer. *En contra:* Es bastante básico, algo confuso, y no es lo suficientemente representativo para lo megadiverso que es nuestro país. 
Insisto en que es un trabajo entregado algo tarde, y que no estoy seguro que haya hecho falta realizar, puesto que toda marca se construye en la medida que se hagan campañas para difundirlas; y nosotros ya teníamos una lista para seguir promocionando y posicionando, tal vez con el dinero que se utilizó para hacer este logo. Más bien, lo que se va modifcando con el tiempo, es el mensaje de las campañas mismas, puesto que los países también cambian con el tiempo. Ahora, desde un punto de vista de marketing, nos podría venir bien este nuevo cambio de imagen, así que esperemos que así sea. 
Por eso, quiero reiterar que ahora nos toca a TODOS trabajar para que esta nueva marca se consolide en el extranjero, independientemente de si les parece o no un buen o bonito logo para el Perú. La cosa es que dicho logo esté presente en los medios y ferias internacionales, llevando el mensaje que pretendemos transmitir como país, puesto que de ese mensaje y de los actos que hagamos como peruanos, los extranjeros se formarán una opiníón sobre nosotros y nuestro país. 
Les dejo la imagen del logotipo y una fácil encuesta para saber su opinión... 
SaludosTemas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Propuestas para la "Marca País" del Perú

----------


## hernanrj

Está bonito el logotipo, pero eso era todo? y el mensaje que acompañaba a la marca; creo que tu pasaste un spot de Chile como ejemplo eso si que era una promocion

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Está bonito el logotipo, pero eso era todo? y el mensaje que acompañaba a la marca; creo que tu pasaste un spot de Chile como ejemplo eso si que era una promocion

 Estimado Hernán: 
Efectivamente el logotipo debería haber sido presentado con su slogan o frase respectiva, pero aparentemente no lo han hecho. Con respecto al video, ya vi que han hecho, pero tampoco aparece ninguna frase al final (aunque lo vi sin sonido). Voy a ver si lo encuentro por alguna parte para publicarlo aquí, pero esperemos que todas las campañas cierren con un slogan que que nos describa bien como país y que nos diferencie de los demás países de la región. 
Gracias por opinar sobre el tema. 
Saludos.  
Bruno

----------


## davidoc

Hola Bruno que tal, este es el vídeo de Marca País, y tal como mencionas no muestran ninguna frase pero al final dice "Hay un Perú para cada quién" el cual según esta fuente es el slogan respectivo. 
Saludos

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Comparto con ustedes el excelente documental-spot de la marca país "Perú", que recientemente se ha comenzado a difundir para promover nuestras costumbres y nuestra cultura en el extranjero. Como decía en algún mensaje anterior, la idea es continuar con campañas publicitarias como ésta, que impacten y generen esa curiosidad por conocer lo nuestro.  
Espero les guste... :Wink:     
Saludos

----------


## hernanrj

muy bonito! mucha creatividad pero que curioso van a cambiar la canción de Dina Paucar porque es boliviana. Pequeño detalle se les pasó!

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Sí estoy enterado del problema. Lamentablemente se la pasó a Dina, pero qué se va a hacer... Se cambia esa secuencia y listo. 
Aprovecho para insistir que este trabajo de desarrollo de nuestra nueva marca país debe seguir invirtiendo en este tipo de campañas, para precisamente posicionar al país ante los ojos del mundo. Sería bueno que se hagan campañas por rubros, donde tal vez se podría hacer algo para promover nuestras agroexportaciones, nuestra gastronomía y nuestra biodiversidad a la vez... Así se matan varios pájaros de un tiro. 
Saludos; y que sigan con este tipo de campañas...  
PD: ES IMPORTANTE QUE LO VEAN LOS EXTRANJEROS... TRATEMOS DE DIFUNDIRLO NOSOTROS

----------


## hernanrj

a mi me harta un poco esto de la gastronomía pero entiendo también que es nuestra punta de lanza. También tengo la impresión que este comercial está pensado para los peruanos y que hay otros diferentes que vendrán pero más orientados al público extranjero

----------


## Richard W

Me gusta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> a mi me harta un poco esto de la gastronomía pero entiendo también que es nuestra punta de lanza. También tengo la impresión que este comercial está pensado para los peruanos y que hay otros diferentes que vendrán pero más orientados al público extranjero

 Coincido contigo -y así lo explicó Gastón Acurio- esa es una pieza de la campaña o estrategia global, que primero busca que nos sintamos orgullosos de ser peruanos. De esa manera, mejoramos nuestra actitud para ser parte de la marca y para venderla mejor ante los extranjeros. 
Según Gastón, luego la estrategia va a cambiar y se va a orientar más en el público objetivo del extranjero. De todas formas, hace bien ir mostrando nuestro logotipo y lo que venimos haciendo como marca país a los extranjeros. 
Con respecto a lo de la gastronomía, considero que es inseparable en este momento de nuestra marca país, pero como creo también percibes, su promoción está orientada más a promover el tursimo que nuestras agroexportaciones, cuando es un excelente gancho para promover la calidad de nuestros alimentos, que son los insumos que le dan la tan apreciada fama a la comida peruana... Y sabiendo lo exótica y varaiada que es, sería una excelente forma de abrir nuevos mercados para algunos productos que aún tienen por conseguir muchos más logros a nivel internacional. 
Aprovecho para dejarles la solicitud de uso de la nuestra marca país... :Wink:  
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Marca Perú inició su cosecha de premios en festival iberoamericano*  _Por la campaña publicitaria de PromPerú, las agencias Young & Rubicam y Cinesesenta se llevaron galardones.    _ *Buenos Aires*. *JULIO PÉREZ LUNA*
Enviado especial de El Comercio 
Desde ayer las miradas más creativas de la región se fijan en el Hotel Hilton de Puerto Madero debido a que comenzó *El Ojo de Iberoamérica*, el festival de publicidad más importante de esta parte del planeta. 
A primera hora, el director general de Agency Business Development, Torrence Boone, expuso sobre su trabajo como nexo entre las agencias de márketing y publicidad americanas y Google. Luego, desfilaron por el estrado del festival los mejores creativos de Latinoamérica, para dar sendas conferencias: Seto Olivieri (Leo Burnett Argentina), Juan Carlos Ortiz (DDB Latina), Luciano Deos (Asociación Brasileña de Diseño), Luis Sanches (Almap BBDO, la mejor agencia del mundo), y Fernando Vega Olmos (JWT).  *LO MEJOR DEL PERÚ* 
Por la noche, empezaron a repartirse los primeros premios del festival: El Ojo Local, que reconoce el mejor desempeño y las piezas más destacadas de cada país. 
En el caso del Perú, Young & Rubicam y su cabeza creativa, Flavio Pantigoso, repitieron el plato del año pasado. 
El premio otorgado a Y&R se debió en buena parte a la campaña de marca Perú, que ganó como mejor pieza de TV peruana, y se espera que consiga premios de oro (¿por qué no el Grand Prix?) en los próximos dos días (hoy y mañana) que durará el festival. En tanto, Cinesetenta y Ricardo Maldonado (la productora y el realizador del spot que se grabó en Peru, Nebraska), ganaron en sus respectivas categorías. Además, Prom-Perú fue elegido el mejor anunciante nacional. 
Otros dos premios fueron repartidos: la mejor gráfica peruana fue “Llegar a viejo” (elaborada por Y&R para la Liga Peruana de Lucha contra el Cáncer) y el reconocimiento en radio fue para “Cortados por Tramontina” de Ogilvy Perú. 
Al cierre de esta edición, se iban a entregar los primeros premios internacionales del festival: El Ojo Sustentable, Design, Producción, Contenido y Bicentenario.  *Foto: Mincetur
Fuente: http://elcomercio.pe/economia/133051...eroamericano_1*

----------

